# My Hp Pavilion Fan Problems I Think



## taddd5555 (Apr 30, 2008)

*My Hp Pavilion Dv9000 Laptop fan problems I think*

My fan on my (HP PAVILION DV9000) laptop fan constantly runs. Is this a problem? I thought the fan suppose to turn off sometimes. I dont run alot of programs. Is there a problem? Please help...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: My Hp Pavilion Dv9000 Laptop*

if your fan spins frequently it means your computer is getting hot frequently.

do some cleaning (remove dust and other particles that might cover the vents and heatsink or simply use a cooling pad.

EDIT:
monitor your temps using NHC or Speedfan.


----------



## taddd5555 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have an (HP PAVILION DV9000 WINDOWS XP LAPTOP). My fan constantly runS. Is this a problem? I dont put heavy loads on my computer. I dont know if the fan should constantly run. Is that a problem....... 
PLEASE HELP


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

is this for a different laptop. i noticed you have two threads with the same problem.

if the two thread are the same, delete this one if you still can.

Thank you.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

taddd5555,

Have you changed any of the power management settings either in Windows or your laptop's BIOS setup? I ask because if you disable the CPU C4 function, this will cause the CPU to run at FULL POWER, which can cause the fan to run more frequently.

Check out this support document on HP's support site:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00965412&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3308899.

Also, check out this tech document about cleaning your PC:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00292159&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3308899

It's possible that the fan vents have become dirty, preventing the fan from properly cooling the CPU.

Has this always been an issue with your laptop or did it just start happening?

- John


----------



## taddd5555 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: My Hp Pavilion Dv9000 Laptop*

Ok. Thank you, ill try that.


----------



## taddd5555 (Apr 30, 2008)

It just started happening. I may have changed my setting. Can you explain laptop BIOS setup. How can enable the CPU C4 function. thank you


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

taddd5555,

Only change the C4 state if your PC has an Intel Processor. If your PC has an AMD processor - DO NOT change the C4 state.

To check on your PC's processor type and change the C4 state, there are detailed instructions at:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00965412&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3308899

- John


----------



## taddd5555 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you very much, but I have an AMD processor.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

taddd5555,

AMD processors in general run at higher temperatures than their Intel counterparts.

I did some searching and found this thread (scroll down on the page and read reviews from other users):

http://laptoping.com/hp-pavilion-dv9000-entertainment-laptop-announced.html

If nothing is physically blocking the fan vents on your laptop - you may have a defective fan or heatsink in your laptop. Not sure how old your PC is or if it's still under warantee - but I'd contact HP or the retailer where you purchased it from to see if you have any replacement or repair options based on the machine's warantee status.

- John


----------



## taddd5555 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok. Thank you very much, johnhook


----------



## mzbeg (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: My Hp Pavilion tx2530 start problem*

I just replaced mother board of my laptop becuase of video problem. Anyway I fired the laptop with the new mother board, but the fan shut down immediately and the LEDs near caps lock and num lock keys keeps on blinking constantly. What have I done wrong ? 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

